# Bad mood birdie!



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

Handsome Rob is acting HORRIBLY lately. The past couple weeks he's been accepting millet from my hand, and steadily improving his "Step Up". But yesterday and today anytime I go near him to offer him a treat or do ANYTHING all I get is a hiss. 

I did rearrange my bedroom furniture the other day, and his cage is now higher up and facing a different wall than it used to. Anyone ever experienced a tiel acting VERY differently from a change such as this? Because NOTHING else has been different.


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Billy sulked so badly when I turned his cage round by 90 degrees that I had to turn it back! Rob probably doesn't approve of what you have done to HIS bedroom. I gave in to Billy so I don't know how long they take to get over it!
It's funny how Billy can settle in to my sister's dining room when we went to visit overnight but refuses to go to bed and screams because I move his cage round a bit. They are highly strung little buggers when they don't get their own way aren't they!!!


----------



## xSam (Feb 28, 2010)

Perhaps move his home back to where it was, because if thats the only change then i think that may be the problem ( never had trouble moving kiwi's cage since i moved it so the back is facing the window & she LOVES it and would watch people walk by, and she even made some new bird friends thro the window xD)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I had no problems with lucky as she slept in bedroom now in front room and she is ok
BUT when she is in her cage i stay well away from her


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

I think I may have figured it out. I switched some new toys in when I cleaned his cage (on the same day I rearranged my room, it was a whole day of cleaning and organizing) And one of the toys was a ladder with a mirror attached to the top. I think he thinks that it's a real cockatiel, the mirror toy has been taken out and we'll see if that changes anything.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Haw haw, when Sunny is in a bad mood (ie. when he goes inside the cage for a snack or a drink and I close the cage door on him ), he would shake his hanging disco ball in a really violent manner like he wants to rip it to shreds , causing the bell at the end of it to jingle like crazy. That's his way of saying "I'm MAD, get it!?!?!? VERY VERY MAD!!!!":lol:


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Annie, Billy bullies his toys when he is cross too. It makes us laugh


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Sar said:


> Annie, Billy bullies his toys when he is cross too. It makes us laugh


Yeah, I guess they have to take it out on something, like how some people have to kick the wall or throw some things on the floor to release their anger.  Maybe I should hang one of those birdie piñatas in Sunny's cage and give him a mini baseball bat so he can go nuts.


----------



## namowal (Oct 7, 2010)

KateBascombe said:


> I think I may have figured it out. I switched some new toys in when I cleaned his cage (on the same day I rearranged my room, it was a whole day of cleaning and organizing) And one of the toys was a ladder with a mirror attached to the top. I think he thinks that it's a real cockatiel, the mirror toy has been taken out and we'll see if that changes anything.


I once had a sweet cockatiel who turned into an absolute brute whenever a mirror of any kind was in his cage (he behaved fine with mirrors he found outside his cage). Maybe he thought the "new bird" was his property and didn't want me to compete for its "affection".
Anyway, removing mirrors solved the problem. I hope it works for you too.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Iv got little teddy bear in her cage http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pudsey-Keyring/dp/B001BB50RU and she takes her anger out on that, i end up crying with laughter since she gets more angry when teddy comes back to her its so funny


----------



## busylittlebee (Sep 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Iv got little teddy bear in her cage http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pudsey-Keyring/dp/B001BB50RU and she takes her anger out on that, i end up crying with laughter since she gets more angry when teddy comes back to her its so funny



That's a cute little bear, that is funny she acts like that with it.

As for the mirrors, my parakeet didn't react to them but Zelda (my cockatiel) seems to go wild for them so I limit her time to playing with them so she doesn't get aggressive. Silly birds.


----------

